# Anyone had their dogs cataracts removed?



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Polo has cataracts on both eyes and is virtually blind, I just wondered if anyone had been down the operation route and how successful it was - or wasnt.

She is quite happy as she is, but I have to watch her when we are out as she walks into lamposts etc.. makes me feel very guilty if I forget  

I rather think that the cost will be prohibitive and the money better spent on other things for her.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Sight is such a precious gift,i would do anything to restore our dogs sight,in a similar situation. I have heard it is only a ten minute proceedure in humans,but have not checked,and you can chat away to the surgeon while its done,(You may,NOT ME!!). What's the expression in a maul,"Let the dog see the rabbit",go on,you know the dog is worth it. Best of luck,whatever you decide.
Jented


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Just had a call from the vet, cost £300 - £500 per eye, but in anycase, apparently Polo has other problems with the retinas (they looked at her records) so an op would be virtually useless.
She's still enjoying her life anyway. Have to get her a guide dog :roll:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There are lots of things you can do to help Polo. The obvious ones are not to move things in the house and garden.
You could teach her a "careful" word when she is approaching a step or lampost etc. Even use the word "step" or "post".

Scent is a good help. If you use a different scent on doorways or steps so that she knows she is approaching them.

Many years ago I watched a blind dog, who regularly escaped from his garden and came to visit us, cross the road in front of our house. He wentdown the kerb and then so far before he made as if to go up a step. He had crossed diagonally and so the number of steps he needed to take to reach the kerb on the other side had increased. He was obviously counting! Amazing!

Most dogs cope really well.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

We had a dog with cataracts. He was a brave chap and would run fearlessly everywhere even though he could not see. We got him some balls with a built-in bell to chase, and he loved that. He was used to the house and as long as the furniture was not moved he didn't bump into things.

Unfortunately our other dog started to be aggressive towards him and he could not defend himself. 

He was booked in for a cataract removal operation at the Langford Vet College but sadly passed away before it could be done. We were quoted £600 for one eye. 

Still miss him.

SD


----------

